# Sudden change: Very frantic!



## Wheems (Mar 14, 2013)

Hi there
I brought my hedgehog out tonight for some cuddle time and she is COMPLETELY different than how she normally is. She hissed and popped and absolutely would not let me hold her, let alone pet her. She is very very agitated.
I took her for a bath, hoping that would calm her, but she still wasn't normal. She was trying to get out of the water when she would normally sit there or just casually walk around.
I took her out, checked to see if any quills were sideways that could have been bothering her, but I didn't see anything. As soon as i put her in the cage, she frantically runs around her cage, pushing her toy truck over, shaking (as if to get water off, like dogs do), and is scratching herself. Her movements are very jolty. The only thing that seems to make her the least bit calm is when i use a blowdryer and blow it at her quills (also giving me a better look at any wayward quills).
She doesn't care to go into her hut, which is also very weird. She will go in, then go back out and frantically push her truck over.

I'm going to try to take her to the vet, but has anyone else experienced this?
she is a bit over 1.5 years old and this is a first for me.
Any help is appreciated! thank you!


----------



## shinydistraction (Jul 6, 2014)

Did you check her cage for anything unusual? Sounds super weird! I hope there's a simple, logical explanation.


----------



## Wheems (Mar 14, 2013)

nothing unusual at all 
she wont even return to her hut. she'll go into her hut, then u-turn right back out. When I try to reach out to grab her, she runs away from me like she doesn't want to be touched, but something is definitely bothering her, from her scratching and her shaking.
The earliest someone can bring her to a vet is saturday because I have a flight in a few hours 
oh, and i dont think it's mites. no tattered ears, and this is the most scratching i've seen her do in the light.


----------



## AlexLovesOlive (Jul 7, 2014)

She might have a bacterial/fungal skin problem which would be causing her pain, which would be causing a behavior change? I am NOT a vet but that was one of the things I could think of? Have you checked her house to make sure there isn't anything in there? Is her skin have any irritation like redness? Flakes? Extra dry?


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

Have you used anything on your hands, such as lotion or hand cream? 

Do you live in your own house, or in an apartment building? Is there any chance an electronic rodent deterrent is being used anywhere nearby?

Even without the other signs of mites, the behavior still sounds to me like they could potentially be the issue. If there's no other problems found & her behavior continues, I would try treating with Revolution, just in case.


----------



## Amanda:) (Dec 9, 2013)

My Charlotte has episodes like this occasionally, and I have no idea why. I initially thought it might be mites, because she's quite an itchy girl in general, but we finished her third round of Revolution last week, and just a few days later she did it again! She's been calm ever since, so I'm hoping that's that... but even so some information would be nice.


----------



## rosannateresa (Dec 27, 2014)

Hi, 

I am wondering if the issue with your hedgehog ever got resolved. 

I recently had to put my hedgehog to sleep and her condition began in the same manner... Out of the ordinary behavior, frantic movement in her cage, etc. She would not stop walking around... it was as if wires in her brain were crossed. I took her to an emergency animal clinic. Once we got there she started having seizures and falling over without being able to get up. They were unable to help her and she had to be put down or else wait a few days to be transferred to another city for a CT scan to try and assess the problem. 

I am trying to figure out what was really wrong. A necropsy report was conducted but it came back void, which is odd given the fact that a blood test was done when she was admitted to the ER and her kidney levels were abnormal. Nothing showed up on the necropsy, not even the issues that showed up with the blood test. 

I hope that your hedgehog's fate ended in a much better way but would love to know if you were ever able to solve the issue.


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

rosannateresa, I am very sorry for the sudden loss of your little girl. 

You are never going to figure out for sure what was wrong and it will only drive you nuts trying to. I've been there way too many times and know what it's like to never have an answer. Did you have what is called a "minor" necropsy which is usually done at the vets and will show things obvious on visual examination? Or were tissues sent out which is a far more accurate and thorough assessment. 

Possibly whatever was causing her kidney values to be off, was also causing the seizures, or if the values were far off, that alone could cause abnormal behaviour and seizures. 

Try not to drive yourself nuts with questions and what ifs. Often there are no answers, but take some comfort in the fact that she did not suffer a long drawn out illness.


----------

